# olivas



## coquille (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone have a good recipe for marinating olives in big batches ( 3 kg ) ??
The olives I have are from spain and the taste is so so. I have some recipes on water and olive oil basis but i can't seem to find the right thing...


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Personally I like making a watered down Roasted Garlic Vinaigrette...especially if the olives are not that great, or making a batch of different tapenades...

Cheffy


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Toss the raw olives in EVOO, Kosher salt and pepper and slowly oven roast them, cool and marinate with more EVOO, crushed garlic, red pepper flakes and a bit of the brine from pepperoncini


----------



## coquille (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry butta....
What's EVOO? oive oil?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Yup. It's just a short-hand way of talking/writing about Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Nice to have you back. How's the B & B going?


----------

